# What is a good laser?



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a laser level to use to shoot lasers for mounting receptacles and light fixtures. What is a good deal?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Bosch self leveling laser I have is great. I don't know the model. It was like $120 bucks a couple of years ago. I consider it one of the best tools in my arsenal.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I want one that could be used for both a laser line on a wall like you are looking for, and a laser plumb bob so I can transfer marks from the floor to the ceiling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I want one that could be used for both a laser line on a wall like you are looking for, and a laser plumb bob so I can transfer marks from the floor to the ceiling.


You need a line laser and a laser plumb. DeWalt is good bang for the buck. I have a cheap, crappy Stanley plumb. It works fine for what I do. I think I paid 60 bucks on clearance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You need a line laser and a laser plumb. DeWalt is good bang for the buck. I have a cheap, crappy Stanley plumb. It works fine for what I do. I think I paid 60 bucks on clearance.


I think I paid less than $30 for a Stanley on clearance at HD and it does work just fine for transferring measurements.


----------



## geoffpowell (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got a Dewalt that shoots a cross hair for vertical and horizontal. Works well 10...12 years old I think. Cost a couple of hundred bucks as I recall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Bosch GPL5-RT 5-Point self leveling laser is a good bang for the buck. 

You can get them for less than $100 if you shop them around.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You need a line laser and a laser plumb. DeWalt is good bang for the buck. I have a cheap, crappy Stanley plumb. It works fine for what I do. I think I paid 60 bucks on clearance.


From what I remember the options are one or the other. You know of models that do both?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you have to lay out lights, receptacles, switches, EMT runs, racks, and much else:

A laser without a laserjamb is largely wasted.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

HackWork said:


> From what I remember the options are one or the other. You know of models that do both?


Leica lino l2p5 does all you are asking for .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> From what I remember the options are one or the other. You know of models that do both?


The Bosch I posted does both.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Bosch I posted does both.


Are you sure? Everything I've seen shows it to just be a 5 point laser dot, not a line.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> From what I remember the options are one or the other. You know of models that do both?


I use both at the same time. If you buy one that does both, it might cost more than two separate units.

The DeWalt has a big ass magnet. It easily sticks to metal drywall bead.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Are you sure? Everything I've seen shows it to just be a 5 point laser dot, not a line.


I am pretty sure I have seen one that does both. Costly as I recall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> If you have to lay out lights, receptacles, switches, EMT runs, racks, and much else:
> 
> A laser without a laserjamb is largely wasted.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PFy98ny_N8&t=53s


Great. I'll keep that in mind next time I mount receptacles at 15'.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Great. I'll keep that in mind next time I mount *receptacles* at 15'.


I just can't picture you mounting.

You can't even make it to coherency.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> I just can't picture you mounting.
> 
> You can't even make it to coherency.


That thing could work for pipe. To suggest using it for switches and receptacles is dumb.

How's that for coherent?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Are you sure? Everything I've seen shows it to just be a 5 point laser dot, not a line.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The carpenters had a Bosch on a stand that we used for kitchen counter receptacles today. Worked perfectly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> The carpenters had a Bosch on a stand that we used for kitchen counter receptacles today. Worked perfectly.


A camera tripod works.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/4cjL0usm9MY


That video shows it to be a 5 point dot laser. It's not a line laser that projects a line.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think thats what they had was a camera tripod.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

This is the best and most versatile, hands down.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW088...8&qid=1495685761&sr=8-1&keywords=Dewalt+laser


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> That thing could work for pipe. To suggest using it for switches and receptacles is dumb.
> 
> How's that for coherent?


It is invoked when the floor is screwy, and the cabinetry is sure to be levelled up... so that cucumbers don't roll off down onto the floor.

Yes, this only happens with old work kitchens with failing foundations// floors... Something that's more common than you'd suspect.

With a laser, the counter top recepts can be roughed in before the cabinets are shimmed and set, before the floor is addressed... which in many cases it will not be.

Once you've settled on an appropriate height AFF, the laser lets you fly around the space setting boxes.

If conditions are optimal, then you don't break it ( the laserjamb ) out. :notworthy:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> The carpenters had a Bosch on a stand that we used for kitchen counter receptacles today. Worked perfectly.


Was that stand a laserjamb ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually, I took a closer look at the Laserjamb and it looks pretty good. I love busting your ballz, telsa, but this one time you might have a good idea  .


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Actually, I took a closer look at the Laserjamb and it looks pretty good. I love busting your ballz, telsa, but this one time you might have a good idea  .


It's so FAST.

It totally changes how you think about layout. 

Unlike residential, in commercial, it's COMMON for one to need to lay out perfect grids for can lights.

The Laserjamb sets up in seconds.

You can even use it to 'pull down' existing EMT runs... straight or at an off-angle.

Yes, you can pull string lines. But I'm too lazy to climb when I don't really have to.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> This is the best and most versatile, hands down.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW088...8&qid=1495685761&sr=8-1&keywords=Dewalt+laser


I have had mine for about five years and it's great. The line kind of gets vague on a dusty floor but that probably happens with all of them. When the batteries die, they die without much warning. Nice to have spare batteries in the van.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Actually, I took a closer look at the Laserjamb and it looks pretty good. I love busting your ballz, telsa, but this one time you might have a good idea  .


I may be missing something, but what is the point of the laserjamb? What tesla explained about shining a line around the room for your counter receptacle height is what you already do, right? You can use a $10 camera tripod or put the laser on a couple spackle buckets and a piece of scrap wood that was already there, no?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Does the Dewalt DW088K have a screw on it to adjust it up or down?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I may be missing something, but what is the point of the laserjamb? What tesla explained about shining a line around the room for your counter receptacle height is what you already do, right? You can use a $10 camera tripod or put the laser on a couple spackle buckets and a piece of scrap wood that was already there, no?


Yes. The Laserjamb looks cool because it has a small tripod at the bottom and a straight pipe that you can slide the laser up and down on. It's kind of an industrial grade tripod.

I won't be buying one, though. For receptacle height, I put my laser on a milk crate. For kitchen receptacles, I usually find something to stick the laser to or do like you say. I just use a tape measure for switches. I have a tripod but I rarely use it. I'm like you, I'm lazy. Any piece of gear I carry onto site is another piece of gear I have to carry back to the van.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I may be missing something, but what is the point of the laserjamb? What tesla explained about shining a line around the room for your counter receptacle height is what you already do, right? You can use a $10 camera tripod or put the laser on a couple spackle buckets and a piece of scrap wood that was already there, no?


I am not sure but I believe the advantage of the laserjamb is you can adjust the height to where ever you want very quickly. Rather than provide a reference point to measure up or down from, you can set the laser at the exact height. 

Say you are adding some boxes at receptacle level and some more at switch level and you want to match existing work. Set the laserjamb, adjust to existing recep level, mark your recep boxes, move it up, match switch level, mark your switches. A camera tripod won't necessarily hit both those heights and if someone bumps it while you're working you're F'd. 

Now when the walls are still open, since a camera tripod really just gives you a 1/4" x 20 stud, you can approximate something like this with a scrap of wood, a 1/4x20 bolt, and a clamp, just clamp it to a stud. You could buy a $20 camera mount and have something with a universal joint for more flexibility. 

When the walls are closed, you won't always be able to find a convenient vertical structure to mount to - so the laserjamb.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just thought of this. If you bang a protection plate onto a stud, your laser will stick to it. It's a ten cent tripod  . Even screw a 4 X 4 cover to a stud.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I just thought of this. If you bang a protection plate onto a stud, your laser will stick to it. It's a ten cent tripod  .


But that might creep down if you're not quick! And it might get knocked off if you're not working alone.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> But that might creep down if you're not quick! And it might get knocked off if you're not working alone.


The magnet on the DeWalt is strong. I always seem to be peeling screws, screwdrivers, etc. off of it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Just screw it to the wall.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Just screw it to the wall.
> 
> [IM]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41cBeRv8gIL._SX425_.jpg[/IMG]


But then you have to make sure that the screw is in the exact position to hold the laser in the perfect position.

I really like 99cents idea of hammering on a nail plate of blank cover and sticking it to that.

IMO, the whole point of this is that we can set the laser and attach the boxes in a kitchen and be done in less time than we can carry in that huge Laserjamb box and setup that contraception.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Just screw it to the wall.


That works too. I just like to use the magnet to make small adjustments if I'm matching existing kitchen receptacles.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> But then you have to make sure that the screw is in the exact position to hold the laser in the perfect position.
> 
> I really like 99cents idea of hammering on a nail plate of blank cover and sticking it to that.
> 
> IMO, the whole point of this is that we can set the laser and attach the boxes in a kitchen and be done in less time than we can carry in that huge Laserjamb box and setup that contraception.


If you're not mean and lean, you're dead.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When is somebody going to invent a non-self leveling laser? It would be cool if you could shoot a line anywhere on a wall by pivoting the laser.

Maybe someone does make one, you're just not going to buy it for 150.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> When is somebody going to invent a non-self leveling laser? It would be cool if you could shoot a line anywhere on a wall by pivoting the laser.


I forget where I saw it, but they do make it. I saw a picture of a line on a wall going up a staircase. The line was parallel to the stairs so they knew where to attach the handrail.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I forget where I saw it, but they do make it. I saw a picture of a line on a wall going up a staircase. The line was parallel to the stairs so they knew where to attach the handrail.


This is fully illustrated in the LaserJamb videos.

SHEESH.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I may be missing something, but what is the point of the laserjamb? What tesla explained about shining a line around the room for your counter receptacle height is what you already do, right? You can use a $10 camera tripod or put the laser on a couple spackle buckets and a piece of scrap wood that was already there, no?


That stuff is, strangely, never around when you need it.

The laserjamb covers the waterfront.

You're arguing, in so many words, that the new-fangled, expensive, Skillsaws make no sense when a trusty handsaw cuts fine and dandy.

Yep, you sure saved some money with that call.

It sets up FAST -- and can be re-adjusted even FASTER.

You'll never diddle around with string, again.

Just how many times do you have to square up a line of can lights ?

This gadget saves about an hour every time you walk on to a job.

Having a laser is not enough, you want a laser that can be instantly adjusted all over the place, even moved and re-set if it gets in the way.
*
The device also speaks to your professionalism. It blows GCs and HOs away.*


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you really want to impress a homeowner or GC, get one of these:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I forget where I saw it, but they do make it. I saw a picture of a line on a wall going up a staircase. The line was parallel to the stairs so they knew where to attach the handrail.


The inexpensive laser levels will do this. Some have the same 1/4x20 threaded socket so you can mount it to the same tripods etc. 










There's even one at Horrible Freight that will do this.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate the laserjamb almost as much as I hate pumpkin cuts.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tripods?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> That stuff is, strangely, never around when you need it.
> 
> The laserjamb covers the waterfront.
> 
> ...


Do you use it when you put a pre-hung door over a panel?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Do you use it when you put a pre-hung door over a panel?


You don't snark well. :no:

Nice try, though. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bosch makes great lasers. They are quite durable too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> You don't snark well. :no:
> 
> Nice try, though. :laughing:


How about when lining up pumpkin cuts?


Seriously, you are completely wacky with this one.



> That stuff is, strangely, never around when you need it.


 That stuff is ALWAYS around. Or, a $10 tripod can be brought in.



> You're arguing, in so many words, that the new-fangled, expensive, Skillsaws make no sense when a trusty handsaw cuts fine and dandy.


 No, not at all. Not in any way. 



> This gadget saves about an hour every time you walk on to a job.


 This is the craziest one out of everything you said. If it's taking you anywhere near an hour to throw up a laser and bang on some boxes in a kitchen or even to line up recessed lights, you are doing it all wrong. To say that the laserjamb will SAVE you an hour is insane when everything together won't take anywhere near an hour. 

There are situations in which the laserjamb seems like it could help out. But for small resi work like we are talking about here, it's not worth the time to carry in and setup.

I'll give you a comparison... On a decent sized commercial construction site it makes sense to setup a tri-stand vice and bandsaw, right? But if you have to make 2 cuts while working inside of a house, it makes more sense just to hold the pipe while cutting it instead of dragging in the vice, right? Hell, it might make more sense to use a hacksaw that you have in your toolbag already instead of taking the time to make another trip for the bandsaw.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how you set up your lighting layout with a Laserjamb. I put fixtures in the ceiling, not the wall.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I can't illuminate the blind ... or fellas looking the other way.

I've been ribbed for EVER by my peers for my 'excessive' adoption of advanced tools.

Only to find, that behind my back, they've adopted the tools and procedures that they ragged me on.

I've had my personal tools stolen -- time and time again -- because my troopers wanted to adopt my techniques -- and this was their budget solution.

I take it as a 'given' that you fellas don't have to work to commercial standards... ie you don't have to get ten hats perfectly lined up... in one direction... and then five columns side by side... 50 in total.

You also don't have to lay fixtures out ... even if the interior walls are 'ragged' -- impossible to easily mark off of.

I GET the idea that your jobs likely have two to three hats in a row. In which case a laserjamb is not a whole lot of help.

My layouts can involve fixtures that are two-stories up, and 26,000 sq ft in space. String would be a %$#@% ... because of ground clutter... using slab layout = impossible.

I post for the general readership of this forum, not just you.

BTW, the typical laserjamb set up does not use a tripod. It whips out and up as a pole mount... in seconds. You leave the case back out in the truck. It's a one-hand portage tool.

Perhaps all of this is my commercial bias, your residential market.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you set up your lighting layout with a Laserjamb. I put fixtures in the ceiling, not the wall.


Watch the videos.

FastCap has quite a few.

This 'worthless tool' is selling like hotcakes... just not to you.

And I hope you never buy it.

There was a time, guys stated that they didn't need a laser pointer, it's too expensive.

That day was not so long ago.

I was an early adopter of laser pointers, so much so, every time I whipped mine out, everyone was agog. In that ancient age everyone piped up about the superiority of plumb bobs. Heh.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> I can't illuminate the blind ... or fellas looking the other way.


 Translation: "Think like I think or else you are blind."



> I've been ribbed for EVER by my peers for my 'excessive' adoption of advanced tools.


 You are an old fart. I bet I am far more into new technology and tools than you and I have no problem spending money on something that will help. But that doesn't mean that every new invention someone comes up with is worth it for every situation.



> I take it as a 'given' that you fellas don't have to work to commercial standards... ie you don't have to get ten hats perfectly lined up... in one direction... and then five columns side by side... 50 in total.


 Not now, and it's certainly not what this thread is about. But I have in the past and never needed a laserjamb. 



> You also don't have to lay fixtures out ... even if the interior walls are 'ragged' -- impossible to easily mark off of.


 Line laser on the floor. No laserjamb needed.

All of the rest of your post assumes that the laserjamb is the only way to use a laser. No one is saying not to use a laser, we are saying that a laser can easily be used without a laserjamb.

How much money have you invested into laserjamb, BTW?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I hang my laser from a string.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I am not a laserjamb dealer or stockholder.

If that's what you're driving at.

As for my tool crib, it's excessive... _everyone_ tells me that. 

As for using lasers up off the slab... I'm an established master of the technique... with MANY a j-man/ foreman/ GF agog over my craft.

BTW, how does anyone lay out a clean (orthoganal) line on the slab/ rough floor/ floor when the walls are a mess// ragged? Not quickly is my bet.

We've both done it. The question is speed. 

There's usually too much junk in the way. ( overhead cabinets, cabinets, other sub-contractors junk... something )

I'll admit, you residential guys usually get to have the work space to yourselves. 

That never happens in commercial work.

In commercial, there is %$#@ all over the joint. Neither floor, nor walls can be counted on to be 'clean.' 

String lines are slow... using the slab is often a mess... junk everywhere is hanging you up. You're in no position to stop your install because slobs are in your way... often _deliberately_ so.

In commercial builds it's common for the other trades to obstruct the EC, _deliberately_, because they are sitting on the critical path, and are getting plenty of heat for it.

My crew is flying along, and it's driving the Other Guys crazy. My performance is used as a club to pound on them at every Super's meeting. 

They are used to being able to blame the EC for the tempo of the job, of course.

Oops.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If nothing else, I learned a new word from this thread. :laughing:



telsa said:


> As for using lasers up off the slab... I'm an established master of the technique... with MANY a j-man/ foreman/ GF *agog* over my craft.





telsa said:


> I was an early adopter of laser pointers, so much so, every time I whipped mine out, everyone was *agog*.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> I am not a laserjamb dealer or stockholder.
> 
> If that's what you're driving at.
> 
> ...


When I grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> If nothing else, I learned a new word from this thread. :laughing:


When I whip mine out, people are agog. You don't have that problem?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Tesla's modesty leaves me agog. 

Sent from the unmarked van outside HackWork's house.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> Tesla's modesty leaves me agog.
> 
> Sent from the unmarked van outside HackWork's house.


It's hard for me to take a bow. :notworthy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> When I whip mine out, people are agog. You don't have that problem?


As they wonder how working with that he has children?????


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> It's hard for me to take a bow. :notworthy:


Take the Laserjamb out of your ass.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Take the Laserjamb out of your ass.


Who pissed in your cornflakes this am?


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I'm waiting for PLS to come out with a 10MW dot laser that I can use to bore all the holes through a studwall at once

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jarp Habib said:


> I'm waiting for PLS to come out with a 10MW dot laser that I can use to bore all the holes through a studwall at once
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Okay there Flash Gordon!


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

catsparky1 said:


> Leica lino l2p5 does all you are asking for .


Mine just pooped the bed at 3 years and 10 months with light use (warranty is 3 years.) Cost me new $370, sent it in to Leica for repair...they want $270 + $10 shipping to exchange it. Looks like my desk has a new paperweight and it's time to pick up a PLS 4.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Mine just pooped the bed at 3 years and 10 months with light use (warranty is 3 years.) Cost me new $370, sent it in to Leica for repair...they want $270 + $10 shipping to exchange it. Looks like my desk has a new paperweight and it's time to pick up a PLS 4.


I use mine almost everyday . I liked bosch but they don't last to long . PLS is great but you need 2 instead of 1 .


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

catsparky1 said:


> TheLivingBubba said:
> 
> 
> > Mine just pooped the bed at 3 years and 10 months with light use (warranty is 3 years.) Cost me new $370, sent it in to Leica for repair...they want $270 + $10 shipping to exchange it. Looks like my desk has a new paperweight and it's time to pick up a PLS 4.
> ...


Why would I need two? The PLS 4 has all the same functions my 2LP5 did.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Lieca has more functions or I would have got the PLS . PLS is much brighter than the Leica . I like the PLS they make very high quality products . One downfall to PLS is no lock . We broke a couple of PLS due to abuse and PLS was not standing behind them . Not putting down PLS but the lock and and more functions on the Leica is why we use them .


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

USAF is done testing this one, you may be able to pick it up cheap, plenty of power from the laser.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

John M. said:


> I'm looking to buy a laser level to use to shoot lasers for mounting receptacles and light fixtures. What is a good deal?


I like this brand.

http://www.plslaser.com


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use a Bosch laser plumb bob that's company supplied to do pendants, recessed lights, etc.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

My company uses dewalt lasers, both line and plumb. I'm a particularly big fan of the 3-line laser that goes two vertical lines square with one another, and a horizontal. It also has a little knob for adjusting it side to side. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

